# Finale Windows 8 Version geleaked!!!



## Brokoli1 (3. August 2012)

Bereits wenige Tage nach der Bekanntgabe, dass Windows 8 den RTM Status erreicht hat und damit in der finalen Version vorliegt, ist Windows 8 RTM geleaked worden. 

Die Build lautet 9200.16384.WIN8_RTM.120725-1247 und die ISO ist etwa 3GB groß und nicht bootbar.

Windows 8 RTM soll am 15. August dann auch für MSDN Abbonenten zum Download bereit stehen und am 26. Oktober steht Windows 8 in den Verkaufsregalen.

Quelle:

Windows 8: RTM-Version ins Internet gelangt - WinFuture.de


----------



## M4xw0lf (3. August 2012)

War ja nur eine Frage der zeit.


----------



## Professor Frink (3. August 2012)

Wenn sie es gleich kostenlos anbieten schaffen sie es vielleicht den Landwirtschaftssimulator zu überholen


----------



## Aer0 (3. August 2012)

und wie installiert man es wenns nicht bootbar ist?


----------



## Memphys (3. August 2012)

Aer0 schrieb:


> und wie installiert man es wenns nicht bootbar ist?


 
Warez-Logik halt... 

Auch bei Spielen, hauptsache die gecryptete Steam-PreLoad hochladen damit hier drüber berichtet werden kann das es schon im Netz ist, auch wenn niemand was damit anfangen kann...


----------



## Aer0 (3. August 2012)

ach windows 8 ist so kacke,forever windows 7 <3


----------



## Brokoli1 (3. August 2012)

> und wie installiert man es wenns nicht bootbar ist?



Ganz einfach:

Windows 8 Release Preview mit ulraISo entpacken, den Inhalt der geladenen Iso rein und wieder ne Iso erstellen.

Aber das ist noch alles nichts richtiges 

Ich warte noch bis es was offizielles in Deutsch gibt. Denn alle OCH usw. sind überlaufen^^




> ach windows 8 ist so kacke,forever windows 7 <3



Sehe ich anders, es hätte nie so ein großes Interesse und so viele Diskussionen etc . gegeben,wenn es schlecht wäre.

Ich persönlich liebe Win8


----------



## Aer0 (3. August 2012)

du machst mir angst..


----------



## Brokoli1 (3. August 2012)

> du machst mir angst..



Wieso?


----------



## Seabound (3. August 2012)

Brokoli1 schrieb:
			
		

> Bereits wenige Tage nach der Bekanntgabe, dass Windows 8 den RTM Status erreicht hat und damit in der finalen Version vorliegt, ist Windows 8 RTM geleaked worden.





Tja sowas. Und ich wills nicht haben. Das mir sowas mal passiert ;0)


----------



## Aer0 (3. August 2012)

es fängt mit tollen design an...vierecke so modern...es entwickelts sich findest du den ursprung des tollen designes,wo leistung unwichtig ist "APPLE" du findest angebissene äpfel cool und wirst einer der leute die mit einem ipad im schwimmbad rumrennen nur weils "cool" ist

Funny iPad Comic <--- so einer..


----------



## Eckism (3. August 2012)

Ob damit Windows 8 wohl mehr Verbreitung findet?
Ich persönlich hab mich sowas von geärgert, das ich den RC runtergeladen und installiert hab. Nochmal stundenlang den Rotz runterladen, näää.

Der beste Schutz vor Piraterie? Windows 8


----------



## TEAMKlLLER_TK (3. August 2012)

Da lade ich mir lieber vista runter, soll ja das stabilste Betriebssystem sein


----------



## Aer0 (3. August 2012)

DR0PB0SS schrieb:


> Da lade ich mir lieber vista runter, soll ja das stabilste Betriebssystem sein


 windows 7 ist viel stabiler,seid 2 jahren nicht ein blue screen,jedenfalls keiner der nicht overclock bedingt war


----------



## OctoCore (3. August 2012)

Und in ein paar Jahren sitzt ihr da, guckt neidisch auf die Leute, die wunderbare DX13-Games unter Win10 zocken und gratuliert euch immer noch gegenseitig, dass ihr das tolle Win Se7en habt. 
Win 8 ist nicht schlecht - es ist mehr als die Oberfläche (auch wenn die für übliche Desktops völlig verhunzt ist).
Man muss es auch nicht wirklich haben - ich sehe da jetzt nicht so die Killerapplikation. Vista hatte wenigstens DX10 und eine halbwegs brauchbare 64Bit-Version damals.
Aber aussitzen kann man es nicht auf Dauer, wenn sich MS wirklich an den Fliesen festklammert. Dann sind die auch im Folge-Windows.


----------



## negert (3. August 2012)

Hatte letztens unter 8 nen Bluescreen... schaut echt hüpsch aus.
Zur verteidigung muss ich natürlich anmerken, dass ich seit ein paar Monaten Windows 8 die Beta stresse als wärs n 7... irgendwie hab ich mich am Notebook daran gewöhnt. Am PC gehts irgendwie gar ned abr den Laptop werd ich vielleicht upgraden


----------



## BabaYaga (3. August 2012)

Ich brauch's nicht mal umsonst. Wird genau so an mir vorüber gehen wie Win Vista....und das beste ist. Ich verpass nicht mal was


----------



## Aer0 (3. August 2012)

wenn microsoft in windows 9-10-11 nicht normal wird bleib ich solange bei 7 bis es keine updates usw mehr gibt,und die werden schon i-welche user machen wie in 98 zeiten.
sonst zu linux!


----------



## nookie87 (3. August 2012)

Aer0 schrieb:


> wenn microsoft in windows 9-10-11 nicht normal wird bleib ich solange bei 7 bis es keine updates usw mehr gibt,und die werden schon i-welche user machen wie in 98 zeiten.
> sonst zu linux!



sorry aber selten sonen schwachsinn gelesen...


----------



## 10203040 (3. August 2012)

Tut mir leid.


----------



## Legacyy (3. August 2012)

Schon lange auf der Main..
Windows 8: RTM-Version der Enterprise-Version bereits als Leak im Internet

@* Aer0*
ganz schön kurzsichtig, was du da von dir gibst.
Win8 ist fast genauso, wie Win7... Die grafische UI deaktiviert und es sieht genauso aus


----------



## HanZ4000 (3. August 2012)

nookie87 schrieb:


> sorry aber selten sonen schwachsinn gelesen...


 
sorry, aber selten sonen nicht konstruktiven beitrag gelesen.

Ich persönlich finde die Aussage des Kollegen überhaupt nicht schwachsinnig. Er will bei Windows7 bleiben solange Support besteht. Bei Windows 98 war es ja auch so bei manchen Usern bis zu einer gewissen Zeit. Und wenn bis zum Ende dieses Supportes die aktuellen Windows-Versionen Ihm nicht gefallen, dann bevorzugt er eben Linux.  Was ist daran bitte schwachsinnig?

@Topic:
Die Metro-Oberfläche schreckt mich jetzt nicht unbedingt ab. Die Argumentation von Microsoft kann ich nachvollziehen, schließlich wer nutzt den noch das Startmenü? 
Die Metro ist eben eine Art Full-Screen-Startmenü. Du tippst dein Programm bei Windows 7 in die Suchleiste ein und es erscheint - bei Windows 8 ist das nichts anderes. Der User bekommt sogar noch mehr Informationen,weil eben der vollständige Bildschirm genutzt wird.
Was mich aber sehr interessiert ist das, was unter der Haube von Windows 8 steckt. Für Laptops mit Akku ist es Ideal und sowieso Bootzeiten, Leistungen etc sind erheblich durch vernünftige Algorithmen verbessert worden.
Ich werde es ausprobieren, habe eine Möglichkeit auf eine kostenlose Lizenz! Koscht ja nix!


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (3. August 2012)

So eine News könnte man immer gleich 2 bis 4 Wochen vor denn Realsdatum eines OS/Spieles machen.


----------



## Aer0 (3. August 2012)

@*Legacyy* 
wer weiß ob das in der finalen version auch noch möglich ist,außerdem nerft mich das ganze app store,design zeug,das ist es warum ich kein mac habe 

nebendbei: bei mir laden die forumseiten voll langsamm,andere seite gehen ist da ein hater am ddossen?


----------



## KratzeKatze (3. August 2012)

HanZ4000 schrieb:


> Die Metro ist eben eine Art Full-Screen-Startmenü. Du tippst dein  Programm bei Windows 7 in die Suchleiste ein und es erscheint - bei  Windows 8 ist das nichts anderes. Der User bekommt sogar noch mehr  Informationen,weil eben der vollständige Bildschirm genutzt wird.



Ist das nicht einer der Hauptkritikpunkte, dass man das Gefühl hat, von der Fülle der Sachen am Bildschirm geradezu erschlagen zu werden? Ich persönlich zumindest bevorzuge es, mir die zusätzlichen Informationen auch nur dann anzugucken, wenn ich das will, und mir das nicht bei jeder Gelegenheit unter die Nase gehalten wird.

Ich werds aber auch ausprobieren, kostenlose Lizenz der Uni sei Dank.


----------



## Fireb0ng (3. August 2012)

Ich habe immernoch die Hoffnung das es bei Win 9 bei der Installation eine ganz simple Frage kommt die lautet:
blablabla möchten Sie Windoof mit Startmenü un co. auf einem PC Installieren 

Ja oder Nein bitte anklicken


----------



## Gordon-1979 (3. August 2012)

Aer0 schrieb:


> wenn microsoft in windows 9-10-11 nicht normal wird bleib ich solange bei 7 bis es keine updates usw mehr gibt,und die werden schon i-welche user machen wie in 98 zeiten.
> sonst zu linux!


 
Nein, Chrome OS (Mischung aus Ubuntu, MacOS und windows 7) soll bald auf den Markt kommen.
Und dank Valve ( Valves Gabe Newell nennt Windows 8 'Katastrophe) und 





> Mit dieser Aussage schließt sich Notch der Kritik von Valve-Mitgründer Gabe Newell sowie Rob Pardo von WoW-Entwickler Blizzard an, diese hatten vergangene Woche das kommende Betriebssystem von Microsoft ebenfalls kritisiert.





> "Ich denke, dass wir einige namhafte PC-Hersteller verlieren werden, weil sich diese aus dem Markt zurückziehen werden", sagte Newell.


wird sich  dank Linux Kernel vom Chrome OS bald durchsetzen. Da jetzt auch Valve an Linux interessiert ist.

Daher sehe ich für Windows 8 und Server 2012 schwarz.


----------



## Aer0 (3. August 2012)

profis die win 8 für server nutzen sind idioten 
das mit dem chrome os klingt cool aber ich würde eher lieber bei purem windows bleiben.
und der steam typ soll sich nicht so bei konkurenz anstellen,ich hasse steam die haben mir weil ich einen key in einem steam shop geholt habe wo er aus japan kam(nicht illegal) mein acc gespert ist doch gut wenn die stricher mal konkurenz kriegen.


----------



## gamerjonas97 (3. August 2012)

Ich glaub win8 wird ganz lustig. Mal nen bischen abwechslung. Wenn mir langweilig is nen paar apps wie aufm iphone runterladen  schneller boot usw. ich hols mir


----------



## Legacyy (3. August 2012)

@Aer0



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

genau dasselbe haben auch alle vor Win7 gesagt... Win8 wird aufgrund erweiterter Funktionen sogar sehr interessant für den Server Markt werden. 
Win 8 sieht (wenn man die neue Öberfläche abstellt) genauso aus wie Win 7 und hat ein paar zusätzliche Sachen. Und JA, es ist auch in der Final enthalten.
 Wird aber trotzdem genauso werden wie Vista, nur wer Win7 noch net hat wird sich das zulegen. Aber schlechter als Win7 wird das nicht werden.
Und wenn du nen Key online kaufst selbst schuld, da weiß man nie wo die herkommen


----------



## M4xw0lf (3. August 2012)

CrimsoN 2.0 schrieb:


> So eine News könnte man immer gleich 2 bis 4 Wochen vor denn Realsdatum eines OS/Spieles machen.


 
Hehe, gute Idee eigentlich


----------



## snaapsnaap (4. August 2012)

Hab mich lange Vista verweigert, aber die Vorurteile waren unbegründet, denn durch DX10 wurde man ja quasi zum Umstieg gezwungen, bei mir zumindest irgendwann als SP1 draußen war, und ich habs nicht bereut.
Es lief eigentlich die ganze Zeit stabiler als XP und jetzt bin ich nur wegen der SSD auf 7 gewechselt, wäre TRIM in Vista integriert worden, hätte ichs bestimmt weiterbenutzt 
Ob 8 jetzt genauso niedergeschrien wird wie einst Vista muss sich erstmal zeigen, einfach sinnlos drauflos flamen hilft niemandem...

Naja, und das 8 geleakt worden ist, tja "im Westen nichts neues" oder "alle Jahre wieder", welcher trifft hier eher zu, entscheided selbst


----------



## mapel110 (4. August 2012)

Für TRIM hättest aber nicht umsteigen müssen.

Windows 8 ist abgesehen von der Bedienung(Kann man sich dran gewöhnen, Tools gibts ja auch schon, um die zu "verbessern") schon ein klarer Fortschritt. Die Performance des OS ist wirklich super. Selbst getestet auf einer 5400er Platte. Respekt an Microsoft.


----------



## MESeidel (4. August 2012)

Schein so als ob ich wieder gegen die Massen an schwimmen muss^^
Wäre ja nicht das erste mal.
Nach Windows 2000 und Vista.

Auch sieht Windows 8 durchaus praktisch aus.
Viellicht nichts für Arbeit, aber für zu Hause durchaus praktisch.
(Wobei ich auf Arbeit auch 90% der Zeit in einem Programm verbringe; für den Rest stehen daneben iMac und Smartphone)
Die Home Taste bring einen zur Übersicht.
Und Bei Windows 8 (und Windows Phone 7) sieht man dann gleich wichtige Informationen durch die interaktiven Kacheln.
Wird noch etwas dauern bis alle Entwickler gut nutzen.

Aber ehrlich; auf dem Privat PC brauch ich nicht mehr.
Die "Home" Taste evtl. noch auf eine der Maus-Tasten gelegt.
Und schon sieht man sofort und unkompliziert was los ist.



Aer0 schrieb:


> es fängt mit tollen design an...vierecke so modern...es entwickelts sich findest du den ursprung des tollen designes,wo leistung unwichtig ist "APPLE" du findest angebissene äpfel cool und wirst einer der leute die mit einem ipad im schwimmbad rumrennen nur weils "cool" ist


Es gaht ja mal gar nicht um das optische Design.
Wenn du schreckliches Design möchtest, geh zurück zu XP.
Der "Candy-Look" ist ja schlimmer als die klassische NT/9x.

Vista war das erste Windows mit schöner Oberfläche.
Was bekommt Microsoft dafür?
Kritik, dass der Stromverbrach steigt und (gefühlt) Jahrzehnte alte Rechner damit Probleme haben.
 Na Danke; Mainstream...

Und fang nicht mit OSX an.
Da wird das Notizbuch optisch aufgewertet (App Oberfläche sieht aus wie ein Notizblock, toll!).
Während der Finder Netzlaufwerke die MS Protokolle nutzen (also alle außer Apple eigene) nicht mehr durchsuchen kann.
Ja man kann nicht mal mehr Ordner auf dem Netzlaufwerk löschen, die man vom MAC aus selbst angelegt hat.
Ganz großes Feature!



Aer0 schrieb:


> windows 7 ist viel stabiler,seid 2 jahren nicht ein  blue screen,jedenfalls keiner der nicht overclock bedingt war


Warum sollte 7 stabiler sein als Vista?
Ich hatte Vista x64 deutlich länger als 2 Jahre ohne BS laufen.
Dabei Grafikkarten von ATi/AMD zu nVidia und zurück getauscht, sowie andere Hardware.
Erst mit dem Mainbaord und CPU Wechsel neu installiert.

Die Basis ist genau das Gleiche.
Was Windows 7 im Auslieferungs-Status mit bringt ist nur minimal anders als Vista.
Einige Services sind je nach Hardware inaktiv, dadurch fühlt es sich auf schwachen Systemen schneller an.
Das ist das Wichtigste.
 Aber kein Grund 7 in den Himmel zu loben.



snaapsnaap schrieb:


> .... und jetzt bin ich nur  wegen der SSD auf 7 gewechselt, wäre TRIM in Vista integriert worden,  hätte ichs bestimmt weiterbenutzt


Es gibt eine Menge 3rd Party Software dafür.
Samsung (evtl. Andere?) liefert sogar selbst eine Software mit, die das problemlos als Zeitplan ausführt.


----------



## Genghis99 (4. August 2012)

Na und ? Wahrscheinlich ein Test - obs überhaupt einer runterläd. Ein illegales/gecracktes Windows 8 ohne Lizenz - gibt es etwas das Witz-, Nutz- und Sinn-loseres ? Beim ersten Klick auf den Appstore kommt spätestens das Fenster "Ist dies eine legale Windows Kopie ?" Oder "Sie haben 30 Tage Zeit Windows zu aktivieren - solange ist kein Zugriff auf Apps möglich"


----------



## Lelwani (4. August 2012)

Aer0 schrieb:


> windows 7 ist viel stabiler,seid 2 jahren nicht ein blue screen,jedenfalls keiner der nicht overclock bedingt war


 

mmh ich hatte mit Vista in  3-4 jahren nicht einen BS mit W7 am ersten Tag gleich 2....




> Na und ? Wahrscheinlich ein Test - obs überhaupt einer runterläd. Ein  illegales/gecracktes Windows 8 ohne Lizenz - gibt es etwas das Witz-,  Nutz- und Sinn-loser wär ? Beim ersten Klick auf den Appstore kommt  spätestens das Fenster "Ist dies eine legale Windows Kopie ?" Oder "Sie  haben 30 Tage Zeit Windows zu aktivieren - solange ist kein Zugriff auf  Apps möglich"



Mein gott hast du ne ahnung

Informiere dich erstma über zb XP , Vista und W7  dann reden wir weiter


----------



## Bandicoot (4. August 2012)

Geleaktes Windows, kann man ja schon richtig drauf warten wenn Microsoft angefangen hat seine Partner zu beliefern  
Ich werd weiter das 7er nutzen (leider Geil) !!! Überlegen ob ich mein alten Vista Key für ein Upgrade 
der Preview opfere tuh ich trozdem.


----------



## mumaker (4. August 2012)

omg die machen ja nur ******** mit dem verkackten BS, hätte nie gedacht dass dat mal so unter geht mit W8 xDDD

also wie alle es nunmal denken und sagen bzw. schreiben mache ich es auch: 4EVER W7! xD


----------



## Toffelwurst (4. August 2012)

Eine Funktion.... eine einzige Funktion und ich geb Win 8 vielleicht noch eine Chance.
Und diese Funktion sollte sein das Startmenü zu aktivieren. Mag sein, dass 60% das nicht oder nur kaum nutzen, aber ich und viele andere tun es und diese Bevormundung "nein ihr könnt das nicht mehr nutzen weil WIR es für unnötig halten" ist das allerletzte. Da wird groß für "customize your OS" mit diesem bescheidenen AppStore geworben, aber die essentiellsten Einstellungen werden einem einfach vorenthalten!
Ich nutze das Startmenü und ich habe lang genug mit Win8 gearbeitet um die Verfechter vom pseudo full Screen Startmenü zu widerlegen. NEIN man ist nicht genauso schnell damit wie mit dem alten Startmenü, auch nicht nachdem man sich daran gewöhnt hat. Allein schon aus dem Grund, dass das neue Etwas (ich möchte es nicht Startmenü nennen) auf großen Monitoren für das menschliche Sichtfeld zu groß und zu überladen ist und der Mensch rein physiologisch gar nicht in der Lage ist alles so schnell zu erfassen wie in einem kompakten Fenster. Aber diese Entwicklung haben wir ja schon länger, ich sage nur WEB 2.0 und hoffnungslos zugeklatschte Websites. Alles muss immer größer und bunter werden und das allerwichtigste es muss sich noch mehr bewegen und es muss noch mehr bunti bunti klicki klicki geben.


----------



## Smokey Skull (4. August 2012)

aufm lapi läufts prima mit paar mods aber aufm großen mußt ichs wieder runterhaun, weil ohne ton sinnlos. danke creative für eure tollen treiber


----------



## onliner (4. August 2012)

Toffelwurst schrieb:


> Eine Funktion.... eine einzige Funktion und ich geb Win 8 vielleicht noch eine Chance.
> Und diese Funktion sollte sein das Startmenü zu aktivieren. Mag sein, dass 60% das nicht oder nur kaum nutzen, aber ich und viele andere tun es und diese Bevormundung "nein ihr könnt das nicht mehr nutzen weil WIR es für unnötig halten" ist das allerletzte. Da wird groß für "customize your OS" mit diesem bescheidenen AppStore geworben, aber die essentiellsten Einstellungen werden einem einfach vorenthalten!
> Ich nutze das Startmenü und ich habe lang genug mit Win8 gearbeitet um die Verfechter vom pseudo full Screen Startmenü zu widerlegen.


Unter Windows 8 das klassische Startmenü aktivieren
 Solche ähnlichen anleitungen gibt es zu hauf im Internet . 



> ...Aber diese Entwicklung haben wir ja schon länger, ich sage nur WEB 2.0 und hoffnungslos zugeklatschte Websites. Alles muss immer größer und bunter werden und das allerwichtigste es muss sich noch mehr bewegen und es muss noch mehr bunti bunti klicki klicki geben.


WEB2.0  JAIN. 
In gewisserweise hast du nicht ganz unrecht, das viele Seiten überladen sind. 


Spoiler



Ist eigentlich die PCGH-MAin schon auf Web 2.0 oder tue ich mich einfach nur schwer in den untermenues und diverse Infos zu finden


----------



## Toffelwurst (4. August 2012)

onliner schrieb:


> Unter Windows 8 das klassische Startmenü aktivieren
> Solche ähnlichen anleitungen gibt es zu hauf im Internet .


 
Ist mir vollkommen bewusst, dass es die Möglichkeiten über die Registry gibt. War für mich als Informatiker kein Problem. Ich denke aber an meine Kunden, die mir wieder die Ohren volljammern werden, wo ihr Start Menü ist und da hätte ich doch gern einfach in der Systemsteuerung oder sonstwo ein Häkchen zum aktivieren, ohne den Umweg über die Registry zu gehen. Zur Not würde ich mich auch noch mit einer Policy zufrieden geben.


----------



## Threshold (4. August 2012)

onliner schrieb:


> Unter Windows 8 das klassische Startmenü aktivieren
> Solche ähnlichen anleitungen gibt es zu hauf im Internet .


 
Das funktionierte noch bei der Testversion die man frei herunterladen konnte.
Inzwischen hat Microsoft das aber geändert und der Registry Hack funktioniert nicht mehr.
Der Startbutton ist definitiv weg.


----------



## Genghis99 (4. August 2012)

Lelwani schrieb:


> Mein gott hast du ne ahnung
> 
> Informiere dich erstma über zb XP , Vista und W7  dann reden wir weiter



Nö. Wozu ? Das Lizenzmodel von W8 ist mir mehr als Wurst. Die Kohle soll eh nicht mit der Lizenz gemacht werden (siehe Preis) sondern mit dem Applikation-store. Und da hab ich mal gar kein Bock auf. Ich lass mir doch nicht mein PC zum iPad vermurksen.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (4. August 2012)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das funktionierte noch bei der Testversion die man frei herunterladen konnte.
> Inzwischen hat Microsoft das aber geändert und der Registry Hack funktioniert nicht mehr.
> Der Startbutton ist definitiv weg.


 
Genau und M$, hat angekündigt das sie gegen die Anwendungen vorgehen die den starrbutton hinzufügen. Frechheit von M$.


----------



## MESeidel (4. August 2012)

Genghis99 schrieb:


> Nö. Wozu ? Das Lizenzmodel von W8 ist mit mehr als Wurst. Die Kohle soll eh nicht mit der Lizenz gemacht werden (siehe Preis) sondern mit dem Applikation-store. Und da hab ich mal gar kein Bock auf. Ich lass mir doch nicht mein PC zum iPad vermurksen.


Eine Allgemeine Entwicklung.
Gibt es im OSX ja schon eine Weile.
Auf beiden Systemen kann man weiterhin klassische Anwendungen installieren.
Nur Die Smartphone Betriebssysteme iOS und Windows Phone sind auf den Marktplatz beschränkt.
Interessant ist da vielleicht wie es MS beim Windows 8 für Tablets halten wird.

Am Ende regelt aber der Markt das ganz natürlich.
Für vieles gibt es kostenlose Apps.
Oder welche mit Werbung (was wich nicht schön finde^^).
Und bei Bezahl Apps gibt es fast immer Demo Versionen.
Dazu noch die Nutzerwertungen.
Wobei man natürlich fast immer so was wie "zu teuer für die Funktionen" liest.


----------



## Memphys (4. August 2012)

Das heißt ich muss demnächst auch noch mein Betriebssystem jailbreaken? 

Mittelfinger hoch, Microsoft! Einfach Mittelfinger hoch.


----------



## Phobos001 (4. August 2012)

Viel trauriger finde ich inzwischen den "App" Wahn, inklusive "App Stores".....

Es gab mal eine Zeit, da hießen "Apps" noch "Programme"

Aber das klingt ja nicht so hip


----------



## Professor Frink (4. August 2012)

Microsoft hat sich halt mit dem ewig lebenden XP im Rückblick betrachtet keinen Gefallen getan. Die Leute erwarten jetzt wieder ein Betriebssystem das locker 10 Jahre hält. Und das ist nunmal Win7 was ja im Vergleich zu Methusalem-XP noch jung, frisch und gutaussehend ist. 

Gegensatz dazu wären OSX oder Linux, dort ist es seit je her normal, dass jedes Jahr (oder öfter) was neues rauskommt und da wird es auch meistens gut aufgenommen.


----------



## Seabound (4. August 2012)

Professor Frink schrieb:
			
		

> Microsoft hat sich halt mit dem ewig lebenden XP im Rückblick betrachtet keinen Gefallen getan. Die Leute erwarten jetzt wieder ein Betriebssystem das locker 10 Jahre hält. Und das ist nunmal Win7 was ja im Vergleich zu Methusalem-XP noch jung, frisch und gutaussehend ist.



Wollte ich auch sagen, win7, das neue XP. Ich wüsste nicht, warum ich mir was Neues anschaffen sollte...


----------



## Verminaard (4. August 2012)

Ihr seid alle daran schuld, an solch einer Entwicklung mit euren Smartphones, Tablets und Apps Apps Apps.
Klar das da jeder damit dick Kohle machen will, wird halt vor Betriebssystemen nicht halt gemacht.
Und wenn das so weitergeht hat der herkoemmliche PC ausgedient und wir muessen uns irgendwann ein neues Hobby suchen.

Mal schauen ob ich ne Wasserkuehlung auf mein popeliges altes Nokia Mobiltelefon draufbasteln kann


----------



## Ahab (4. August 2012)

Was zur Hölle... Windows 8 wird floppen, Windows 8 ist sooooo *******, Windows 8 wird Microsoft in den Ruin stürzen, Linux wird die Welt erobern! 

Nur weil es anders aussieht und neue Paradigmen mit sich bringt? 

Mein lieber Herr Gesangsverein, bin ich hier bei Bild.de gelandet? Das kann doch nicht euer Ernst sein!



Verminaard schrieb:


> Ihr seid alle daran schuld, an solch einer Entwicklung mit euren Smartphones, Tablets und Apps Apps Apps.
> Klar das da jeder damit dick Kohle machen will, wird halt vor Betriebssystemen nicht halt gemacht.
> Und wenn das so weitergeht hat der herkoemmliche PC ausgedient und wir muessen uns irgendwann ein neues Hobby suchen.
> 
> Mal schauen ob ich ne Wasserkuehlung auf mein popeliges altes Nokia Mobiltelefon draufbasteln kann


 
Dein Beitrag passt nicht gerade zu deiner Signatur...


----------



## Locuza (4. August 2012)

Ahab schrieb:


> Was zur Hölle... Windows 8 wird floppen, Windows 8 ist sooooo *******, Windows 8 wird Microsoft in den Ruin stürzen, Linux wird die Welt erobern!
> 
> Nur weil es anders aussieht und neue Paradigmen mit sich bringt?
> 
> ...


Weil es sich schlecht bedienen lässt und mangelnde Intelligenz beim Design alltäglich zum Vorschein kommt.


----------



## Maurius (5. August 2012)

LINUX FOREVER!

Wer brauch schon Windoof!


----------



## oldsql.Triso (5. August 2012)

Maurius schrieb:


> LINUX FOREVER!
> 
> Wer brauch schon Windoof!


 
Ich.

Erstmal abwarten wie sich die ganzen Funktionen in der Praxis beweisen und danach erlaub ich mir ein Urteil. Da sich der Desktop über Umwege sicherlich wieder anpassen lässt, seh ich da keine Probleme. Die Funktionen und Neuerungen lassen jedoch auf Gutes hoffen.


----------



## M4xw0lf (5. August 2012)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Ihr seid alle daran schuld, an solch einer Entwicklung mit euren Smartphones, Tablets und Apps Apps Apps.
> Klar das da jeder damit dick Kohle machen will, wird halt vor Betriebssystemen nicht halt gemacht.
> Und wenn das so weitergeht hat der herkoemmliche PC ausgedient und wir muessen uns irgendwann ein neues Hobby suchen.
> 
> Mal schauen ob ich ne Wasserkuehlung auf mein popeliges altes Nokia Mobiltelefon draufbasteln kann


 
Soo, du glaubst wohl dein Nokia ist älter als meins? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich besitze weder ein Tablet noch ein Smartphone, nicht mal ein Notebook/Ultrabook/Netbook


----------



## Brokoli1 (5. August 2012)

Aber nen PC? Fail 

Bin gerade mit der Enterprise RTM drin, läuft zwar nur virtuell,aber respekt Microsoft! Von der Geschwindigkeit her(läuft auf HDD, nicht SSD) ist Win7 auf SSD nicht viel schneller! Virtuell,wohlgemerkt! 

Alle Apps funktionieren,sind sogar in Deutsch,auch wenn Systemsprache Englisch ist. Ich werde auf jeden fall wechseln. Win8 ist neu, Win8 ist schneller, Win8 ist besser!


----------



## kühlprofi (5. August 2012)

Aer0 schrieb:


> profis die win 8 für server nutzen sind idioten
> das mit dem chrome os klingt cool aber ich würde eher lieber bei purem windows bleiben.
> und der steam typ soll sich nicht so bei konkurenz anstellen,ich hasse steam die haben mir weil ich einen key in einem steam shop geholt habe wo er aus japan kam(nicht illegal) mein acc gespert ist doch gut wenn die stricher mal konkurenz kriegen.


 

Profis werden aber den Unterschied zwischen Windows 8 und Windows Server 8 bemerken


----------



## M4xw0lf (5. August 2012)

Brokoli1 schrieb:


> Win8 ist schneller, Win8 ist besser!


 
Das bleibt zu beweisen.


----------



## ChaoZ (5. August 2012)

Mir gefällt die neue Oberfläche, ich freue mich drauf.


----------



## thysol (5. August 2012)

Maurius schrieb:


> LINUX FOREVER!
> 
> Wer brauch schon Windoof!


 
1. Windows ist einfacher zu benuzten als Linux.
2. Auf Windows hat mann eine viel groessere Software Auswahl.
3. Windows hat eine bessere Treiber Kompatibilitaet.
4. Der Support ist bei Microsoft besser.

Overall ist Linux wahrscheinlich Windows ueberlegen, es gibt aber einige Dinge die Windows besser macht als Linux.


----------



## Genghis99 (6. August 2012)

Hallo ? Warum sollte ein Betriebssystem nicht 10 Jahre halten ? Es gibt weder technische noch vernünftige Gründe, die dagegen sprechen. Immerhin - bei Großrechnern ist immer noch UNIX der Standard - und das seit über 40 Jahren. (Red : bitte widersprechen, wenn ich damit Unwahres sage).

Wenn man bei Microsoft nicht völlig Idee- und Phantasielos wär - hätte man schon vor 20 Jahren etwas Plattformübergreifendes machen müssen. Inzwischen machen das Andere - mit Linux, Java, Android, Chrome OS etc.,etc.,etc.

Hallo Microsoft - Gorbatschow hat mal gesagt : Wer zu spät kommt, den bestraft das Leben. Und er hatte völlig Recht damit ...


----------



## Locuza (6. August 2012)

Genghis99 schrieb:


> Hallo ? Warum sollte ein Betriebssystem nicht 10 Jahre halten ? Es gibt weder technische noch vernünftige Gründe, die dagegen sprechen. Immerhin - bei Großrechnern ist immer noch UNIX der Standard - und das seit über 40 Jahren. (Red : bitte widersprechen, wenn ich damit Unwahres sage).
> 
> Wenn man bei Microsoft nicht völlig Idee- und Phantasielos wär - hätte man schon vor 20 Jahren etwas Plattformübergreifendes machen müssen. Inzwischen machen das Andere - mit Linux, Java, Android, Chrome OS etc.,etc.,etc.
> 
> Hallo Microsoft - Gorbatschow hat mal gesagt : Wer zu spät kommt, den bestraft das Leben. Und er hatte völlig Recht damit ...


 Nicht als Angriff verstehen, aber wieso sollte ein OS nicht 100 Jahre halten? 
Es gibt sehr wohl vernünftige Gründe, die auf praktische, technische und wirtschaftliche Gründe zurück zu führen sind und sicherlich noch auf einige weitere. 
Aber vielleicht verstehe ich dich da auch falsch, meinst du eine OS-Struktur an sich oder wirklich ein spezielles Betriebssystem wie XP, Windows 7, 8 usw.?
Und Unix ist heute ja auch nur ein Oberbegriff für eine Vielzahl von Betriebssystemen, die auf UNIX basieren. Da hat heutzutage fast jedes große Unternehmen seine eigene Variante davon, welche auch immer weiterentwickelt werden und wie Windows in " neuen Auflagen" erscheinen.


----------



## Cook2211 (6. August 2012)

Genghis99 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn man bei Microsoft nicht völlig Idee- und Phantasielos wär - hätte man schon vor 20 Jahren etwas Plattformübergreifendes machen müssen. Inzwischen machen das Andere - mit Linux, Java, Android, Chrome OS etc.,etc.,etc.



Bei keiner der Sachen die du aufzählst funktioniert es aber plattformübergreifend. Linux ist auf dem Desktop etabliert, spielt aber auf Smartphones und Tablets so gut wie keine Rolle. Android ist auf Smartphones sehr erfolgreich, eine Desktop-Version gibt es aber nicht und Chrome OS spielt wiederum keine Rolle und wird sich auch vermutlich nie gegen Win, Linux und MacOS durchsetzen können.
Es ist im Gegenteil sogar jetzt der hundertprozentig richtige Zeitpunkt für ein Plattformübergreifendes OS von Microsoft, denn neben dem PC sind Smartphones und Tablets mittlerweile leistungsstark genug um sowas überhaupt realisieren zu können.
Somit könnte MS tatsächlich der erste Hersteller sein, dessen OS erfolgreich auf jeder Hardware-Plattform ist.


----------



## Locuza (6. August 2012)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Bei keiner der Sachen die du aufzählst funktioniert es aber plattformübergreifend. Linux ist auf dem Desktop etabliert, spielt aber auf Smartphones und Tablets so gut wie keine Rolle. Android ist auf Smartphones sehr erfolgreich, eine Desktop-Version gibt es aber nicht und Chrome OS spielt wiederum keine Rolle und wird sich auch vermutlich nie gegen Win, Linux und MacOS durchsetzen können.
> Es ist im Gegenteil sogar jetzt der hundertprozentig richtige Zeitpunkt für ein Plattformübergreifendes OS von Microsoft, denn neben dem PC sind Smartphones und Tablets mittlerweile leistungsstark genug um sowas überhaupt realisieren zu können.
> Somit könnte MS tatsächlich der erste Hersteller sein, dessen OS erfolgreich auf jeder Hardware-Plattform ist.


Linux ist auf dem Desktop mit 2% Marktanteil etabliert? 
Und Android 4 habe ich schon einmal auf einem Netbook gesehen 

Zeitlich finde ich es eig. auch passend. Sonderlich spät ist MS mit dem Konzept nicht, früh aber auch nicht. Das Konzept passt halt zu ihrem Zeitplan.


----------



## ReVan1199 (6. August 2012)

Ich verstehe nicht warum sich alle über das Design aufregen, aber nicht über die vielen Verbesserungen in Win8 sprechen? Ist das Design den so wichtig, wo man sich eh schnell dran gewöhnt?


----------



## Locuza (6. August 2012)

ReVan1199 schrieb:


> Ich verstehe nicht warum sich alle über das Design aufregen, aber nicht über die vielen Verbesserungen in Win8 sprechen? Ist das Design den so wichtig, wo man sich eh schnell dran gewöhnt?


 In meinem Fall ist es das Design, was nach einem Jahr immer noch in den Augen brennt, als wäre ich auf einem Stachelschwein gelandet und die mühselige Bedienung. 
Die "vielen" Verbesserungen halten sich auf dem Desktop aber sehr in Grenzen.


----------



## Ahab (6. August 2012)

ReVan1199 schrieb:


> Ich verstehe nicht warum sich alle über das Design aufregen, aber nicht über die vielen Verbesserungen in Win8 sprechen? Ist das Design den so wichtig, wo man sich eh schnell dran gewöhnt?



Der erste Blick und so...  

Das Aussehen trägt maßgeblich zum ersten Eindruck bei. Wenn dazu noch neue Bedienungsparadigmen kommen braut sich schnell eine Mischung zusammen, die viele abschreckt. Windows ist das mit Abstand am weitesten verbreitete Betriebssystem und hat sich in seiner Bedienung grundsätzlich seit Jahren nicht verändert. 

Mit Windows 8 wird eine Menge über den Haufen geworfen und ein neues UI etabliert. Es sieht (richtig!) neu aus, es bedient sich neuartig - das gefällt vielen nicht, weil sie ein althergebrachtes und bewährtes Desktop-System bevorzugen. Das wird ja mit Windows 8 nicht abgeschafft, aber deutlich überarbeitet und dem Metro-Thema untergeordnet. 

Daher ruft es so viel Polemik hervor. Weil viele so starke Veränderungen nicht akzeptieren wollen. Windows Phone hat damit auch zu kämpfen. Es hat einige versteckte Mängel, ganz klar. Aber allein das vollkommen andere User Interface schreckt viele von vornherein ab, ohne dass sie sich näher mit dem System beschäftigt hätten und wenn es ihnen nicht gefällt, dann hat es ganz einfach verloren. Da helfen dann Besserungen gegenüber Vorgänger und Konkurrenz auch nicht.

Bestes Gegenbeispiel: iOS. iOS hat sich seit seiner Vorstellung nicht verändert. Es gibt kleinere, sogenannte minor changes. Aber solche Brüche wie Microsoft wird Apple im Leben nicht vollführen, weil sie womöglich einen großen Teil ihrer User Base verlieren würden. Apple User schätzen Beständigkeit. Und die liefert Apple mit iOS wahrhaftig...


----------



## Cook2211 (6. August 2012)

Locuza schrieb:
			
		

> Linux ist auf dem Desktop mit 2% Marktanteil etabliert?
> Und Android 4 habe ich schon einmal auf einem Netbook gesehen



Ich habe Android auch schon auf dem iPhone gesehen 
Aber ob es sich da durchsetzt..... 

Zum Thema:
Ich freue mich auf Win8 und werde es wohl zeitnah auch nutzen.


----------



## MESeidel (6. August 2012)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Es ist im Gegenteil sogar jetzt der hundertprozentig richtige Zeitpunkt für ein Plattformübergreifendes OS von Microsoft, denn neben dem PC sind Smartphones und Tablets mittlerweile leistungsstark genug um sowas überhaupt realisieren zu können.
> Somit könnte MS tatsächlich der erste Hersteller sein, dessen OS erfolgreich auf jeder Hardware-Plattform ist.


MicroSoft macht nichts Plattform übergreifendes.
Die optische Oberfläche von Windows 8 wird nur an Windows Phone angeglichen.

Trotzdem gibt es auf Windows Phone keine echtes Multitasking.
Und PC Spiele werden auf dem Smartphone auch nicht laufen.
Viellicht kann man Apps Plattform übergreifend Entwickeln.
Das ist aber nichts für Leistungshungrige Anwendungen.
Und einfach wird es auch nicht, da immer noch das Problem der Bildschirmauflösung besteht.

Meine Meinung nach sind Smartphones und Tablets keineswegs Leistungsfähig genug.
Windows Phone und iOS erkaufen sich ihre schnelle Oberfläche durch das Single-Tasking.
Viele Android Geräte fühlen sich schon träge an wenn man 2 Programme offen hat.
Von den Ganzen Services die im Hintergrund mitlaufen ganz zu schweigen.
Da hilft dann auch kein 4 Kern Prozessor mehr...


----------



## FrozenLayer (6. August 2012)

MESeidel schrieb:


> MicroSoft macht nichts Plattform übergreifendes.
> Die optische Oberfläche von Windows 8 wird nur an Windows Phone angeglichen.
> 
> Trotzdem gibt es auf Windows Phone keine echtes Multitasking.
> ...


 
Laut MS gibt es bei Windows Phone 8 echtes Multitasking und wo siehst du ein Problem mit Bildschirmauflösungen? Aktuelle Smartphones gehen doch bereits Richtung 720p?

Darüber hinaus wird es mit Start von Win8 hoffentlich Tablets und Smartphones mit guter Leistung geben, MS machts mit dem Surface Pro ja vor.

Nur weil Android träge ohne Ende ist, muss das doch auch nicht heißen, dass alle anderen automatisch auch träge sein müssen. 

Guck dir mal an, wie Windows Phone 7.5 auf Single-Core-Prozessoren läuft und dann als Vergleich, wie Android 2.3/4.0 auf Dual-Cores läuft.


----------



## Cook2211 (6. August 2012)

MESeidel schrieb:
			
		

> MicroSoft macht nichts Plattform übergreifendes.
> Die optische Oberfläche von Windows 8 wird nur an Windows Phone angeglichen.



Natürlich ist es plattformübergreifend. Apple zeigt das mit diversen Apps jetzt auch schon. Settings, Dateien usw. werden über Cloud-Services synchronisiert. So ist es dann beim Arbeiten mit den Geräten so, dass es keinen Unterschied macht, ob man mit dem Tablet oder dem Computer arbeitet, denn Dateiversionen sind immer aktuell und die Bedienung der Software identisch. Da ist es egal ob ARM oder x86 unter der Haube steckt. Das OS arbeitet plattformübergreifend.



			
				MESeidel schrieb:
			
		

> Meine Meinung nach sind Smartphones und Tablets keineswegs Leistungsfähig genug.
> Windows Phone und iOS erkaufen sich ihre schnelle Oberfläche durch das Single-Tasking.
> Viele Android Geräte fühlen sich schon träge an wenn man 2 Programme offen hat.
> Von den Ganzen Services die im Hintergrund mitlaufen ganz zu schweigen.
> Da hilft dann auch kein 4 Kern Prozessor mehr...



Doch, letztlich sind sie das. Wie das mit der Programmierung realisiert wird, ist doch egal, so lange das Ergebnis stimmt.
Und das billige, wenig Leistungsstarke Android Geräte sich träge anfühlen ist logisch. Lass mal Win 7 auf einem Atom mit 2GB laufen. Dann ist es auch "etwas" träge, was aber nichts an der Allgemein vorhanden Leistungsfähigkeit von PCs ändert, genau so wie lahme Android-Tablets nichts über die Allgemeine Leistung von Tablets aussagen.


----------



## MESeidel (6. August 2012)

FrozenLayer schrieb:


> Laut MS gibt es bei Windows Phone 8 echtes  Multitasking...


OK cool
Das hab ich noch nicht gelesen.

Hauptsache alles bleibt so fluffig und schnell wie jetzt, dann ist mir das egal.
Auf dem Smartphone brauch ich eigentlich nicht mehrere Anwendungen gleichzeitig.
Obwohl ich am Anfang auch sehr skeptisch war und viele Android Geräte angeschaut habe.



FrozenLayer schrieb:


> .... und wo siehst du ein Problem mit Bildschirmauflösungen?  Aktuelle Smartphones gehen doch bereits Richtung 720p?


Naja das Problem hab ich aus Entwicklersicht^^
Es ist einfach aufwendig für Android zu entwickeln.
Von 640x480 Geräten noch in Benutzung bis zu Tablets.



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Natürlich ist es plattformübergreifend. Apple  zeigt das mit diversen Apps jetzt auch schon. Settings, Dateien usw.  werden über Cloud-Services synchronisiert. So ist es dann beim Arbeiten  mit den Geräten so, dass es keinen Unterschied macht, ob man mit dem  Tablet oder dem Computer arbeitet, denn Dateiversionen sind immer  aktuell und die Bedienung der Software identisch.


Ich dachte du meinst das auf Software Ebene.
Also das die selben Programme auf beidem laufen.
Das es durchaus Office für PC und Mobil geben kann mit dem gleichen Funktionen ist etwas anderes.
Entschuldige das Missverständnis.


----------



## Locuza (6. August 2012)

MESeidel schrieb:


> MicroSoft macht nichts Plattform übergreifendes.
> Die optische Oberfläche von Windows 8 wird nur an Windows Phone angeglichen.
> 
> Trotzdem gibt es auf Windows Phone keine echtes Multitasking.
> ...


Windows 8 und WP 8 werden den gleichen Kernel verwenden. Dadurch wird es möglich sein, sehr leicht Anwendungen zu portieren und viele Metro-Apps nativ auf beiden Geräten laufen zu lassen und zu synchronisieren. Das wird sich auf der nächsten Xbox wohl so fortsetzen und Microsoft wird ein Ökosystem realisieren, welches zwischen PC, Tablet, Smartphone und Multi-Media-Konsole kommunizieren kann. 
Smartphones sollen ja auch keine aufwendigen PC-Spiele laufen lassen können, es soll einfach zwischen mehreren Geräten eine Kompatibilität bestehen. Natürlich werden diese Anwendungen nicht so komplex sein, aber Infinity Blade ist doch ein guter Fingerzeig. 

Und das Problem mit den Auflösungen ist nicht gravierend, da MS bestimmte Anforderungen stellt, welche den Entwickler zwingen für die Bandbreite gewisser Auflösungen zu programmieren, wo MS aber ebenfalls entsprechende Auflösungen auf WP8 Smartphones garantiert, wo auch die Partner keine abweichenden Auflösungen verwenden dürfen, auch nicht für Low-Budget Handys.
3D Grafik kannst du sowieso skalieren und 2D-Grafiken sollten immer mehr vektorisiert werden. 
Bei deinem zweiten Beitrag sprichst du von Android, aber WP8 wird bestimme Auflösungen gar nicht unterstützen, deswegen ist das obsolet. 
Und natürlich helfen mehrere Cores, falls ein sauber programmiertes OS hat, welches die Aufgaben fein verteilen kann.


----------



## thysol (6. August 2012)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Linux ist auf dem Desktop etabliert, spielt aber auf Smartphones und Tablets so gut wie keine Rolle. Android ist auf Smartphones sehr erfolgreich, eine Desktop-Version gibt es aber nicht und Chrome OS spielt wiederum keine Rolle und wird sich auch vermutlich nie gegen Win, Linux und MacOS durchsetzen können.


 
Android = Linux.

Unter etabliert im Desktop verstehe ich auch was anderes. Der Marktanteil von Linux im Desktop Bereich ist sehr gering.


----------



## kühlprofi (6. August 2012)

thysol schrieb:


> Android = Linux.
> 
> Unter etabliert im Desktop verstehe ich auch was anderes. Der Marktanteil von Linux im Desktop Bereich ist sehr gering.



Das stimmt leider - obwohl ich es nicht unbedingt nachvollziehen kann. Ich meine KDE z.B. ist ja extrem Benutzerfreundlich und enorm anpassbar für jeden Mitarbeiter (im Geschäft). Privat sind es halt eher Gamer/PC Freaks die Windows wegen den Games benutzen. Würden aktuelle Game-Titel unter Linux laufen, wäre ich schon längst umgestiegen sowie viele Andere bestimmt auch. Nun freue ich mich erstmals auf Windows 8. Endlich mal was Neues, W7 ist langsam öde nach schätzungsweise an die 10 000 h benutzungszeit..

Hat jemand bereits die finale W8 Version installiert und kann etwas darüber berichten? (natürlich nicht die geleakte Version)


----------



## thysol (6. August 2012)

kühlprofi schrieb:
			
		

> Das stimmt leider - obwohl ich es nicht unbedingt nachvollziehen kann. Ich meine KDE z.B. ist ja extrem Benutzerfreundlich und enorm anpassbar für jeden Mitarbeiter (im Geschäft).
> 
> Hat jemand bereits die finale W8 Version installiert und kann etwas darüber berichten? (natürlich nicht die geleakte Version)



Gnome Classic ist auch relativ populaer bei Firmen. Allerdings wird bei vielen Mitarbeitern hauptsaechlich die Konsole benutzt.

Meinst du die Windows 8 Release Preview?


----------



## MESeidel (6. August 2012)

Locuza schrieb:


> Windows 8 und WP 8 werden den gleichen Kernel verwenden. Dadurch wird es möglich sein, sehr leicht Anwendungen zu portieren und viele Metro-Apps nativ auf beiden Geräten laufen zu lassen und zu synchronisieren. Das wird sich auf der nächsten Xbox wohl so fortsetzen und Microsoft wird ein Ökosystem realisieren, welches zwischen PC, Tablet, Smartphone und Multi-Media-Konsole kommunizieren kann.


Ja stimmt schon.
Und nicht falsch verstehen.
Ich finde das ja auch gut so.
Dass man Apps auf mehren Plattformen laufen lassen kann.

Das ändert aber nichts an der Hardware Basis.
Gleicher Kernel bedeutet heutzutage auch nichts mehr.
Mal abgesehen davon, dass Windows CE und Windows Mobile auch die Kernel von PC Versionen verwendeten.
Ich dürfte hier sogar noch irgendwo ein XP Embedded aus dem MSDNAA rumfliegen haben.
Dass kann man je nach Zielgerät anpassen.
Trotzdem bleiben aus einer Sicht die Unterschiede in der Hardware Basis.
Ich kann einfach keine Anwendung auf ARM nutzen, die x86 Befehle nutzt.
In der Praxis hat man ja noch ganz vielfältigere Probleme.
Da man nie alle neu erfindet sondern Bibliotheken nutzt.
Einfach Beispiel ist Direct 3D.
Beim Surface Table wird es ja sogar eine Version mit ARM und eine mit x86 Basis (und jeweils angepasster Windows Version) geben.
Das dürfte einige Endkunden zunächst verwundern.
Gut in .Net werden viele Dinge vereinheitlicht, egal ob die Zielplattform x86 Windows, ARM oder Silverlight ist.
Leider nützt einem .Net rein gar nichts wenn man auch noch auf Linux, MAC oder andere Smartphones/Tablets gehen möchte.
Ist also die Frage; will ich als Entwickler in dem Microsoft Ökosystem leben.
Ich persönlich hätte gar nichts dagegen.
Die Verbreitung auf Anwender Seite spricht aber eine andere Sprache.

Ich verstehe deine Punkte.
Auch will ich gar nicht dagegen argumentieren.
Aber Plattform übergreifend hat für mich einfach eine andere Bedeutung.
Auch aus Sicht eines Entwicklers.
Sowohl global, als auch innerhalb der MicroSoft Welt.



Locuza schrieb:


> Smartphones sollen ja auch keine aufwendigen PC-Spiele laufen lassen können, es soll einfach zwischen mehreren Geräten eine Kompatibilität bestehen. Natürlich werden diese Anwendungen nicht so komplex sein, aber Infinity Blade ist doch ein guter Fingerzeig.


Ja stellt sich die Frage wo zieht man die Grenze.
Was ist eine Multi-Plattform App und was ist eine Single OS Anwendung.
Oder so ähnlich.
Dazu kommt noch die Browser Bewegung.
Auch da kann man nicht alles machen.
(Dass die Bewegung weg von Flash auch nicht nur gut ist mal außen vor)
Auf jeden Fall ist die Industrie in einer interessanten Umbruchstimmung.
Und keiner weiß so recht wo es hin gehen soll.



Locuza schrieb:


> Und das Problem mit den Auflösungen ist nicht gravierend, da MS bestimmte Anforderungen stellt, welche den Entwickler zwingen für die Bandbreite gewisser Auflösungen zu programmieren, ....


Das war ja auch nur ein Beispiel.
Es gibt noch ganz andere Probleme.
Zum Beispiel auch beim Thema Sound.
Praktisch muss man Audio Dateien in .wav, .mp3 und .ogg liefern, damit sie auf allen Geräten lauffähig sind.
Und ja; MS ist da noch ziemlich praktisch, da es im Moment wirklich nur eine Auflösung gibt.



Locuza schrieb:


> 3D Grafik kannst du sowieso skalieren und 2D-Grafiken sollten immer mehr vektorisiert werden.
> Bei deinem zweiten Beitrag sprichst du von Android, aber WP8 wird bestimme Auflösungen gar nicht unterstützen, deswegen ist das obsolet.
> Und natürlich helfen mehrere Cores, falls ein sauber programmiertes OS hat, welches die Aufgaben fein verteilen kann.


Dummerweise ist Android weit vor Windows im Marktanteil bei Smartphones und Tables.
Bei den Statistiken, wie viel Gelm amn durch App Verkauf generieren kann, gibt es praktisch nur iOS und Android.
Also muss man am Ende doch zuerst über die Probleme bei die Entwicklung für die zwei großen nachdenken.
Und über das mit dem Vektorisieren will ich gar nicht nachdenken.
Das ist im Moment noch völlig Praxisfern.
 Zumindest für alltägliche Projekte.
Aber zukünftig sicher umsetzbar.

Ich weiß ich rutsch immer wieder in den Vergleich mit iOS und Android ab.
Weil ich die die Konvertierungs-Probleme im Alltag sehe.
Und deswegen sehe ich es halt nicht als extrem leicht für Windows Phone, Tablet und Windows 8 zu entwickeln.


----------



## Locuza (6. August 2012)

thysol schrieb:


> Android = Linux.
> 
> Unter etabliert im Desktop verstehe ich auch was anderes. Der Marktanteil von Linux im Desktop Bereich ist sehr gering.


 Ich denke er meinte eher ein plattformübergreifendes Betriebssystem. Android besitzt zwar einen Linux-Kern, aber Linux-Programme laufen nicht nativ darauf, auch wenn es nur ein kleiner Schritt dazu ist. 




kühlprofi schrieb:


> Hat jemand bereits die finale W8 Version installiert und kann etwas darüber berichten? (natürlich nicht die geleakte Version)


 Was würdest du denn gerne in Erfahrung bringen? Ich habe nur die RP, aber die Chip hat online schon mal einen Artikel von der geleakten Version. Windows 8 Logo beim booten, 40 Muster für den Metro-Screen ( Wo der Dreckskonzern anfangs gesagt hat, sie werden keine Hintergrundbilder zulassen, da sie eh verdeckt werden und bieten schon selber beinahe Bilder an und bevormunden mich schon wieder und wenn ich dann doch freie Hand habe, haben sie mich auf der anderen Seite angelogen). 
Fenster haben keine Transparenzen mehr, nur noch die Taskleiste. Paar APP-Erweiterungen und das war es wohl dann auch 
schon.

http://www.chip.de/news/Windows-8-Alle-Features-der-geleakten-RTM-Version_56947614.html




MESeidel schrieb:


> Das ändert aber nichts an der Hardware Basis.
> Gleicher Kernel bedeutet heutzutage auch nichts mehr.
> Mal abgesehen davon, dass Windows CE und Windows Mobile auch die Kernel von PC Versionen verwendeten.
> Ich dürfte hier sogar noch irgendwo ein XP Embedded aus dem MSDNAA rumfliegen haben.
> ...



Also primär dachte ich, wir reden hier aus Sicht des Kunden und dem Angebot von MS, welches in Zukunft geschnürt wird? 
Ich habe bei meinen Ausführungen nur auf das Ökosystem konzentriert und dem Fall ist eine Programmierung einfach, aber als Entwickler der offen auf dem Markt agieren kann, muss sich natürlich entscheiden, für welchen Anbieter er programmieren will. 
Die Windows-Welt wird sich jetzt auf x86 und ARM konzentrieren müssen. Microsoft muss "nur" das bei ihrem Angebot beachten. 
Dank Java, .net, einheitlichen Programmierschema und Compiler, die die jeweiligen Maschinenbefehle brauchbar übersetzten, sollten grundsätzliche Dinge zum Teil garantiert werden können. Wie das dann wirklich in der Praxis aussehen wird, ist natürlich interessant und ob dies nicht doch zu eingeschränkt ist und ich als Consumer lieber Abstand von einer ARM-Version halten sollte. 
Wenn wir von deiner Vorstellung einer gemeinsamen Plattform gehen, dann sind wir natürlich noch davon ein gutes Stück entfernt, aber es wäre wenigstens schon eine implantierte Vision die grundlegende Sachen garantieren kann. 



MESeidel schrieb:


> Ja stellt sich die Frage wo zieht man die Grenze.
> Was ist eine Multi-Plattform App und was ist eine Single OS Anwendung.
> Oder so ähnlich.
> Dazu kommt noch die Browser Bewegung.
> ...



Ich denke man zieht dort die Grenze, wo das Smartphone Performance mäßig nicht mehr mithalten kann und wo die Bedienung sub-optimal ist, entweder auf dem Smartphone oder auf dem Desktop. 
Und ja, HTML5 ist nicht besser als Flash, dafür ist es jedem zugänglich.

Toller Beitrag by the way


----------



## Brokoli1 (6. August 2012)

> Hat jemand bereits die finale W8 Version installiert und kann etwas darüber berichten? (natürlich nicht die geleakte Version)



Ähm,die geleakte ist die finale RTM Version^^

Ja ich hab sie am laufen,was willst du wissen


----------



## kühlprofi (6. August 2012)

Brokoli1 schrieb:


> Ähm,die geleakte ist die finale RTM Version^^
> 
> Ja ich hab sie am laufen,was willst du wissen


 
^^ lol.. Ja das weiss ich. Damit meinte ich , *nichtdassichannehmenwürde,dassjemandeinenichtlegaleversionverwendet*
Mich würde wunder nehmen, ob du von der Performance her sowie vom optischen grosse Unterschiede zur Consumer Preview (habe diese Momentan in gebrauch, zuvor die dev. version) feststellen kannst.
Ich werde mir wohl morgen die finale Version auch installieren.


----------



## Brokoli1 (6. August 2012)

@kühlprofi

Naja, illegal ist das jetzt auch nicht^^

Ich hab die RTM jetzt auch aktiviert bekommen. Damit sind alle personalisierungen möglich. Nur die Systemsprache steht noch auf englsich. Alle Apps sind aber in Deutsch.

Zur RTM: Deutlich besser! Alle fehler wurden soweit behoben und die performance ist schon beeindruckend!

Ich hab Win8 RTM virtuell laufen mit 4gb ram und 4 cpu kernen und ner 25gb hdd. Das booten dauert von hdd etwa 15sek. Alle apps etc starten in millisekunden.

Auch wurden alle Apps direkt " dynamisch", also aktuelle news, wetter,sport etc. war schon passend für deutschland konfiguriert. 

Den appstore hab ich noch nicht richtig durchgeschaut, gibt aber einiges neues. 

Desktop ist schön aufgeräumt, schöne wallpaper. 

generll kann ich sagen, das bis jetzt und nur in der VM Windows 8 einen sehr guten Eindruck hinterlässt. Richtig installiert, auf SSD geht das ab wie Schmitz Katze!

Die ReleasePreview startete schon von ssd in 3-4sek und reagierte bei eingaben fast, als hätte man noch garnicht geklickt. Also alles deutlich flotter als unter Win7!


----------



## Cook2211 (7. August 2012)

thysol schrieb:
			
		

> Android = Linux.
> 
> Unter etabliert im Desktop verstehe ich auch was anderes. Der Marktanteil von Linux im Desktop Bereich ist sehr gering.



Android nutzt den Linux Kernel, dass macht Android aber nicht direkt gleich Linux.

Und für mich ist Linux etabliert am Desktop-Markt, genau so wie MacOS. Da Windows für sich schon einen riesigen Anteil des Marktes für sich beansprucht, bleibt nun mal für die anderen nicht mehr viel. Dennoch sind Linux und MacOS neben Win die beiden einzigen Betriebsysteme die überhaupt eine Bedeutung haben, und deswegen ist Linux für mich auch etabliert.



			
				Locuza schrieb:
			
		

> Ich denke er meinte eher ein plattformübergreifendes Betriebssystem.



Ja, genau so meinte ich das


----------



## ReVan1199 (7. August 2012)

Brokoli1 schrieb:


> generll kann ich sagen, das bis jetzt und nur in der VM Windows 8 einen sehr guten Eindruck hinterlässt. Richtig installiert, auf SSD geht das ab wie Schmitz Katze!
> 
> Die ReleasePreview startete schon von ssd in 3-4sek und reagierte bei eingaben fast, als hätte man noch garnicht geklickt. Also alles deutlich flotter als unter Win7!


 
Das hört sich doch schon mal super an Ich habe die RC die letzten Tage sehr ausgiebig getestet, die neuen Funktionen sind echt super.
Bin mal auf den 15ten August gespannt, wenn es Offiziell per MSDN und Technet veröffentlicht wird.


----------



## thysol (7. August 2012)

MESeidel schrieb:


> Gleicher Kernel bedeutet heutzutage auch nichts mehr.
> Mal abgesehen davon, dass Windows CE und Windows Mobile auch die Kernel von PC Versionen verwendeten.


 
Die Kernel von Embedded Windows sind RT, die von Desktop Versionen nicht, sehr grosser Unterschied. Sie "basieren" auf den gleichen Kernel, haben aber trotzdem grosse Unterschiede. Aber die Embedded Versionen von Windows würde ich nie benutzen, da sollte Windriver VxWorks weit überlegen sein.



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Android nutzt den Linux Kernel, dass macht Android aber nicht direkt gleich Linux.



Für mich macht das Linux. Der grosse Unterschied ist eigentlich lediglich das bei Android einen Haufen GNU Bibliotheken fehlen die bei anderen Distributionen quasi Standard sind. Daher laufen auch die meisten Desktop Linux Programme nicht auf Android. Allerdings gibt es auch Embedded Linux Versionen, die sind unter 8MB klein und bei denen fehlt auch super viel, trotzdem wird das noch als Linux bezeichnet. Aber argumentieren wir nicht weiter darüber, ist ja eigentlich egal ob Android als Linux bezeichnet werden darf.


----------

